# Needing GS Pier tips



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Ill be in Orange Beach mid August for vacation.
Needing to get some good tactics for fishing the GSpier. 
Last year around this same time did'nt have much luck but 
I was only fishing for Reds and specs. 
Wanting to try my luck fishing for king mackerel, I have all my rigs ready 
To go, just needing a little direction on how u guys fish for the kings. Do y'all 
Free line, or use balloon rigs, that's what I use in Texas.
Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

i typically bring 2-3 rods. one with a sabiki bait rig, one with a gotcha for spanish, and the other with a free line leader for king. get there as early as possible. the king typically run around sun up then they're spotty for the rest of the day at best. a live bait bucket with rope helps too. simply free line live bait of the end of the pier.


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks XPAC, much appreciate.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

go to gulfshorespierfishing . com and ask there, If thats not it put it in google its the forum for that pier alone and you'll find great advice geared toward that pier.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/


----------

